# المنتديات الخاصة > القصة والشعر >  من قصيدة : في كل صباح : فاروق جويدة

## د.عدنان

*..**‏ ويبقي الشعر*

*‏* 
*في كل* *صباح يرسمني ضوء المرآه*
*أبتسم قليلا في وجهي*
*أسأل عن شيء من زمن*
*ما عدت* *أراه* 
*طفل غادرني ذات مساء*
*وتوارت كالعمر خطاه*
*لكني مازلت أغني*
*إن* *عادت تشرق في عمري* 
*يوما عيناه*
*يحملـني صوت مثل النهـر*
*إذا فاضت في* *الأرض يداه*
*يحملني نبض مثل الحب* 
*إذا طافت يوما ذكراه*
*في كل صباح* *تـغمرني نـسمات الصيف*
*تـغسلني‏..‏ تـمسح عن وجهي*
*أشباح الزيف* 
*أخـلع عن* *رأسي شبح الموت‏..‏*
*فتلـقاني أشـباح الخوف*
*أبتسم قليلا في وجهي*
*يظهر في* *عيني جلاد* 
*يحتضن السيف*
*فأطأطيء في ألم رأسي*
*والعالم يرسم من حولي* *ألوان الطـيف*
*في كـل صباح* 
*تصفـعني أخبار جريده*
*صور الجرذان عـلى* *الأوراق تـحاصرني*
*فتـموت قـصيده*
*‏*
*'**‏ '‏ قصيدة في كل* *صباح سنة‏1998'‏‏*

----------

